# How do you extract Honey Super Cell? Michael Bush please help me!!!!



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Use a blow dryer.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a case of the host (bees) adapting to the parasite (us).


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’ve seen an uncapping roller recommended for that situation. I have no experience with it though.


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

I break up the cappings on HSC by whacking with a clean, plastic bristle brush that I keep on hand just for that purpose. i use a brush with a long handle and medium-soft bristles. The bristles which strike the plastic cell wall parts can thereby flex out of the way, allowing other bristles to get the cappings broken up.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I would have GIVEN you drawn frames had I know you had to resort to using that!


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> I would have GIVEN you drawn frames had I know you had to resort to using that!


Were you trying to sell them to him??? What a friend!

I hope you guys are able to stay out of the smoke and fires.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any one of these:
http://plastools.com/honey_punch.htm
https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/easy-roller-honey-punch-erhp/
https://www.kelleybees.com/uncapping-needle-roller.html
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/uncapping-punch
https://millerbeesupply.com/catalog/uncapping-roller-punch-p-368.php


----------

